# The most boring video you will ever watch...



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Just doing some shooting at a 1.5" leather spinner. I try and video myself every once in a while to see what my form is up to.

Thanks for looking! I have lots of misses In there to make it even more uneventful


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Island made said:


> Just doing some shooting at a 1.5" leather spinner. I try and video myself every once in a while to see what my form is up to.
> 
> Thanks for looking! I have lots of misses In there to make it even more uneventful


Good shooting man

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Island made said:


> Just doing some shooting at a 1.5" leather spinner. I try and video myself every once in a while to see what my form is up to.
> 
> Thanks for looking! I have lots of misses In there to make it even more uneventful


Good sooting indeed, what I like to do is use those dandelions behind him as targets, they explode when hit, and if you use a catcher behind them you save your ammo too.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What misses? if you shot till you missed, we would be here all day! LoL 
Awesome shootn my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I watched to the end and was waiting for an explosion or a bad guy that you take out with a well placed shot. Didn't happen but good video anyway! Nice shooting brother!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shooting Shane your smarter than me with the camera behind ya


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shoot'n bro!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Nice shooting Shane your smarter than me with the camera behind ya


That's funny right there.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I was having trouble seeing the target never mind the misses..so well done!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Just doing some shooting at a 1.5" leather spinner. I try and video myself every once in a while to see what my form is up to.
> ...


Thanks brother! Appreciate that. I've been watching some of your shooting videos lately, your a crack shot my friend.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

The Apprentice said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Just doing some shooting at a 1.5" leather spinner. I try and video myself every once in a while to see what my form is up to.
> ...


Thanks buddy! Dandelions do make fun targets!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Like how the camera seems to move on command... Nice shooing.

Also like shooting the stalks out of the dandelion stalks.


----------

